# Hisstdaresistance-snakehead food holder



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I have a few finishing touches to do on this guy ..started him last yr before halloween thought I would get it done before this yr..so here it is so far.
It has a hollow top of head area where abowl would go..dips ,chips whatever it's not a big bowl but it will work


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool looking!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

sure is one awesome looking chip bowl. Cool idea with the snake.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

looks good Lil.....Have to think of something good to put in it for the party....I don't think chips will do it justice. maybe gummyworms...something for the candy eaters..


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

kewl!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes Lilly...nice texture, I see you mean about the skin...great idea...I like!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

gummy rats in there for sure!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. You should get pickled eggs and call them rattle snake eggs. (You Live in Wisc., I know youve seen pickled eggs.)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y i know what they are but ..no thanks they are gross.. but lots of people eat them.
I will be trying a choc egg thing recipe for eggs ..I'll let ya knwo how they turn out


----------

